# Old Bay Anyone????



## hounds51 (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a dynamite recipe for makin your own Old Bay Seasoning.
Make your own Old Bay Seasoning mix to store in your pantry.
*Prep Time: 15 minutes*

*Ingredients:*
*1 Tablespoon Ground Bay Leaves*
*2 Teaspoons Celery Salt*
*1 1/2 Teaspoons Dry Mustard*
*1 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper*
*1 Teaspoon Sweet or Smoked Paprika*
*1/2 Teaspoon Ground Celery Seeds*
*1/2 Teaspoon Ground White Pepper*
*1/2 Teaspoon Ground Nutmeg*
*1/2 Teaspoon Ground Ginger*
*1/4 Teaspoon Ground Allspice*
*1/4 Teaspoon Ground Cloves*
*1/4 Teaspoon Crushed Red Pepper*
*1/8 Teaspoon Ground Mace*
*1/8 Teaspoon Ground Cardamom*


*Preparation:*

Combine all ingredients and mix thoroughly. Store in an airtight container and store in a cool place. Use with seafood or chicken. Makes about 1/4 cup. 
If you want to make this with fresh spices you grind yourself, use this recipe for Whole Spice Old Bay Seasoning Mix. And, as always, adjust the spices to your own taste. You can sometimes find ground bay in your supermarket, but you may have to grind it yourself. Be sure to use dried bay leaves, not fresh, and grind to a powder. 


User Reviews 



Overall Rating:
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*5* out of 5 
*Old Bay - Lowcountry Boil*, December 19, 2009 
Guest Vel Johnson 



"I was making Lowcountry Boil and I realized at the last minute that my Old Bay Spice container was empty. It was too late to go to the store and everyone was starving for our favorite meal. This recipe came to the rescue. It taste almost as good as the Name Brand. I didn't have the mace or the last ingredient (forgot what it was called) but it was delicious just the same. I may make my own from now on, and I'm a long time Southern Old Bay user. The taste was delicious and the savings are the icing on the cake. Try it!"
Also here is some interesting history on how and where Old Bay got started.

*Old Bay Seasoning* is a blend of herbs and spices that is currently marketed in the United States by McCormick & Company, and produced in Maryland. It is produced in the Chesapeake Bay area where it was developed by German immigrant Gustav Brunn in the 1940s, and where the seasoning is very popular to this day. At that time, crabs were so plentiful that bars in Baltimore, Maryland, offered them free and seasonings like Old Bay were created to encourage patrons to purchase more beverages. Old Bay is just one of many crab seasonings created during that era, yet is one of a few that survived. Notable others are J.O. Spice and Baltimore Spice. McCormick recently has offered a lower salt version of Old Bay Seasoning.
Old Bay Seasoning is named after the Old Bay Line, a passenger ship line that plied the waters of the Chesapeake Bay from Baltimore to Norfolk, Virginia, in the early 1900s. Gustav Brunn’s company became the Old Bay Company, producing crab seasonings in the unique yellow can container until the company was purchased by McCormick & Co around 1990. McCormick continues to offer Old Bay in the classic yellow can.
The seasoning mix includes mustard, paprika, celery seed, bay leaf, both black and red pepper, cinnamon, cloves, allspice, nutmeg, cardamom, salt and ginger[1] . It is regionally popular, specifically in Southern States and parts of the Gulf Coast. It is chiefly used to season crab and shrimp.
In addition to flavoring seafood, the seasoning is often used as a topping on popcorn, salads, eggs, fried chicken, french fries, tater tots, corn on the cob, and potato chips. Several movie theaters in the Chesapeake region actually offer it in the condiment section. Potato chip manufacturer Utz created the original "Crab Chip" based on an analogue spice mix. The popular potato chip variety was later copied and marketed by Herr’s (however it should be noted that Herr's uses the Old Bay seasoning and is sold as "Herr's Old Bay Chips"). Early in its history, the Subway sandwich shop used to use Old Bay when mixing their seafood and crab salad. Many local Subway shops in the Baltimore region still have Old Bay for use on sandwiches.[_citation needed_] Old Bay is also occasionally used around the Chesapeake Bay region as an ingredient in Bloody Marys.
McCormick has a number of other products under the Old Bay banner, including seasoning packets for crab cakes, salmon patties and tuna, tartar sauce, cocktail sauce, and seafood batter mix. They also make other seasoning blends that mix Old Bay seasoning with garlic, lemon, herbs and blackened seasonings


----------



## Dutch (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet, Hounds!!
I edited the ingredients list for easier readability
I love these type recipes that you can put together at home-I feel that you get a better quality product and it's a whole lot cheaper than buying the ready made stuff!


----------

